

Online SVG figures with Haskell - njs12345
http://pnyf.inf.elte.hu/fp/Diagrams_en.xml

======
andrewflnr
This reminds me of experiments I did in using Lua to generate SVG. With a
little work, I thought it could make a useful replacement format for vector
graphics (if anyone would adopt it; not too likely). It was nice to able to
use control structures, especially loops and random numbers, to generate
images. I definitely think XML is not the best format. Maybe something based
on Haskell or some other functional language could work?

~~~
simcop2387
If you found that interesting, check out Pov-Ray. It does the same thing with
3D. Doesn't output any kind of vector format (that I know of), but the scenes
are all described in a Turing-Complete language like that.

~~~
andrewflnr
Yes, that's very cool. Thanks.

------
xtacy
Pretty! How does it compare with MetaPost's capabilities?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MetaPost>.

This page lists a ton of examples of things possible with Metapost:
[http://tex.loria.fr/prod-
graph/zoonekynd/metapost/metapost.h...](http://tex.loria.fr/prod-
graph/zoonekynd/metapost/metapost.html).

~~~
divip
The main purpose of MetaPost is creating figures for books, but this is just
an educational tool (in this form).

------
daralthus
The site has great interactive tutorials (well in hungarian) if you want to
learn some haskell. Check them also! [1]

I learn by that in school, so good you posted I almost forget my homework :)

[1] <http://pnyf.inf.elte.hu/fp/Index.xml>

------
aristidb
Very nice! But am I the only person who thinks that the parameter order on
(<|>) is the wrong way? :)

~~~
mr23
I think they did that because it's like a bind, i.e. circle 5 <|> rect 8 8
puts a <circle> out first then a <rect> so it seems kind of like the IO monad
in that it's ordered

------
carterschonwald
Not sure which library they're using, but it could be
<http://hackage.haskell.org/package/diagrams>

~~~
divip
Almost; it is <http://hackage.haskell.org/package/dia-functions>

